# [PC-BSD] No Space Left on Device



## KoopaTroopa (May 26, 2012)

Salutations!

So I'm journeying over to the red side from Linux. I initially got FreeBSD and made a bootable USB however I was unable to install any desktop enviroment due to some form of error. So instead I got PCBSD which comes with several envrioments pre-installed. Since it's the live USB version it comes with out the collection of ports that I need I will have to fetch them.

I tried doing such with [cmd=]portsnap fetch[/cmd] however was greeted with a 
	
	



```
No space left on device
```
 message. Upon looking it turns on my filesystem takes up nine gigabyte leaving only 7MB left. *T*he *df* command output is

```
pcbsd# df
Filesystem      1K-blocks    Used    Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ufs/ROOTFS     27132   26588    -1624   107%    /
devfs                   1       1        0   100%    /dev
/dev/md6           100380     188    92164     0%    /tmp
/dev/md2          2003484 1830184    13024    99%    /uzip
/dev/md1.uzip    26048932 5293156 18671864    22%    /mntuzip
/dev/md5             1852       8     1696     0%    /usr
/dev/md8           128540    1600   116660     1%    /liveroot
/dev/da2s1a       3816164 2153616  1357256    61%    /media/PCBSDUSBLIVE
```

How do I make more room available so I can download the entire ports collection?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2012)

Disclaimer regarding any advice given here: Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 27, 2012)

Edit: I was thinking you needed to install to the HD before populating your ports tree but was wrong about that.

It's approximately 67 MB to download but once you extract it takes up more space, so you may need to install to your HD after all. 

The correct command to do so is:


```
portsnap fetch extract
```


----------

